# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Kimbo Vs. Lesner? Who Wins.

## lookintogetbig

No they are not scheduled to fight. However, there is so much hype about both of the fighters, I think they could get some pretty good money for a fight between them. Its your classic wrestler vs. striker. Kimbo has the street cred from the street fights and Lesner has the professional cred from is time as a real wrestler not the fake shit. Personally I think Kimbo might lose. Lesner is just as big and strong yet may not be able to strike as good. What do you think? :AaBoos15:  :AaBoos15:

----------


## admirals56

lesnar. he is awsome i think hes the best in the ufc sure he lost but he got caught in some shitty ass knee bar thing. and the ref was deffinetly not on his side. he nocked off a point for back of the head when he hit the side and didnt even give him a warning. lesnar is a force tto be reckon with and will be a great asset to the ufc and will make the money sky rocket.. btw ufc is on right now. rerun but it never gets old

----------


## abombing

Lesnar would have kimbo on his back in a flash and it would be all over from there.

----------


## lookintogetbig

Kimbos a slugger and maybe a little bit better than lesner.

----------


## meathead320

I think it could go either way.

One good hook, from the right position, lands in the right place, and KO. 

One submission hold on a limb caught and you got a Tap.

The Lesnar/Mir match itself was not a 100% garuanteed victory for Mir either.

You could say a Kimbo vs. Lesnar match would be 70% chance of lesnar winning, and 30% Kimbo, which is still a good chance.

----------


## bRKBEATz

Lesnar -600 is my line.

----------


## Lexed

lesnar

----------


## bigtwin

lesnar, no doubt.

----------


## PFM

Ithink its a toss up. Like to see Lesnar get thou

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

Really will somebody please explain to me what all this hype about Kimbo is? he is a chump! Lesner is a PRO ATHLETE!, has been for years. He would destoy Kimbo, it wouldnt go past the first round!

----------


## BullDogg20

that kid in your avatar would destroy Kimbo...lol

----------


## HeavyHitter

Lesner easy... although it would triple UFC's annual sales in one fight... lol

----------


## rockinred

I am not all up on either one of these dudes jock... They both have shown a warrior attitude with the willingness and desire to defy the odds... neither one is scared, I would say at this point in the video footage I have seen of each one... kimbo can take the stand up, but lesnar would take it to the ground right away and win easily.... 

In one interview lesnar played on the vikings for a little while and got cut, but then turned around and said I can pin anyone of those dudes in 30 seconds... that's a bold and big statement... A lot of Pro football athletes are game.... Lesnar is confident in himself and has a fighters attitude. escpecially if he said that when they are suppose to be talking football. lol

----------


## rush_604

> lesnar. he is awsome i think hes the best in the ufc sure he lost but he got caught in some shitty ass knee bar thing. and the ref was deffinetly not on his side. he nocked off a point for back of the head when he hit the side and didnt even give him a warning. lesnar is a force tto be reckon with and will be a great asset to the ufc and will make the money sky rocket.. btw ufc is on right now. rerun but it never gets old



Your funny anyone with decent hands, good JJ, and good grappling skills can beat Brock. How is he the best in the UFC?? What happen to Nog. No way Lesnar can outstrike him, or beat him down. Nog is infamous for taking beatings and has way better Jiu Jitsu than Mir. Brandon Vera would give him a run for his money also Fabricio Werdum, even Gabe Gonzaga. Brocks not even close to being a top ten heavy weight. One day he will be but he has lots and lots of work to do

----------


## KINGKONG

Even though Iam a fan of this kimbo hype..Lesner would prob get him at this point..That might change though..It's also very easy to reason that either has the power to end a fight with one good blow..Thats always out their as well...

----------


## HURRICANE3500

lesner would kill kimbo end of story

----------


## darkseed

after kimbo wakes up from gettin his head put through the concrete, he would probably say brock is pretty damn good.

----------


## HURRICANE3500

kimbo street brawls were entertaining i cant lie .. he more fun to watch when he fighting bums lmfao

----------


## intensityfreak

i think lesnar has more experience but i think kimbo is way tougher. he can end the fight with one punch. you seen what he did to that dudes eye socket.

----------


## HURRICANE3500

lol man not unless kimbo got better .. last street fight he got hiz azz kicked by kimbo and that guy is garbage

----------


## midnight777

Brock would kill kimbo... Kimbo has no stamina.. Brock is quick and would get Kimbo down and beat him like Kimbo beats on those guys in his backyard...

----------


## darkseed

see kimbo fights your average guy down the street that swears he is tough. you put kimbo in the cage with some one reppin MMA and lock the cage and see what happens.

----------


## darkseed

id like to see kimbo go against my avatar!!!! LOL!!!!

----------

